# Cosa ne pensate del PD?



## ToyGirl (8 Giugno 2012)

Secondo me è un partito che da tempo non rappresenta più la sinistra. Ha fatto una pessima opposizione a Berlusconi e adesso i suoi parlamentari sono arrivati a votare provvedimenti che danneggeranno tantissimi lavoratori. 
Per me è giusto che venga votato dai conservatori e dagli ex democristiani.

Chi è di sinistra, non dovrebbe regalargli il voto. E nemmeno darlo a chi lo appoggia.
Vendola è aperto ad una coalizione con loro e... addirittura con l'UDC... Ma siamo matti??? 

Il PD alle prossime elezioni deve andare DA SOLO! O al massimo appunto con Casini.

Ma non è più un partito di sinistra e a me viene da ridere quando sento degli iscritti al PD definirsi "compagni".

Compagni de che??? Ammesso che ancora si possa usare questa parola.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me è un partito che da tempo non rappresenta più la sinistra. Ha fatto una pessima opposizione a Berlusconi e adesso i suoi parlamentari sono arrivati a votare provvedimenti che danneggeranno tantissimi lavoratori.
> Per me è giusto che venga votato dai conservatori e dagli ex democristiani.
> 
> Chi è di sinistra, non dovrebbe regalargli il voto. E nemmeno darlo a chi lo appoggia.
> ...


Penso che c'è una sezione del forum dedicata a politica ed etologia...
Qui siamo in disquisizioni culturali.

Poi penso che arriva Stermy a parlarti di politica in senso molto alto!


----------



## ToyGirl (8 Giugno 2012)

Non lo sapevo... ok cerco la sezione adatta...


----------



## Kid (13 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me è un partito che da tempo non rappresenta più la sinistra. Ha fatto una pessima opposizione a Berlusconi e adesso i suoi parlamentari sono arrivati a votare provvedimenti che danneggeranno tantissimi lavoratori.
> Per me è giusto che venga votato dai conservatori e dagli ex democristiani.
> 
> Chi è di sinistra, non dovrebbe regalargli il voto. E nemmeno darlo a chi lo appoggia.
> ...


Dico che un partito con le iniziali di una bestemmia non mi ispira fiducia. Su una cosa Grillo ha ragione: PDL o PD... stessa pasta.

Bisogna abbattere la vecchia classe politica italiana, solo così si potrà realmente voltare pagina.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dico che un partito con le iniziali di una bestemmia non mi ispira fiducia. Su una cosa Grillo ha ragione: PDL o PD... stessa pasta.
> 
> Bisogna abbattere la vecchia classe politica italiana, solo così si potrà realmente voltare pagina.


Coparli tutti!
W il veneto
Viva la liga
Liga Sta per Figa e libertà per tutti!
Pane e figa per tutti

Questo è il mio programma!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me è un partito che da tempo non rappresenta più la sinistra. Ha fatto una pessima opposizione a Berlusconi e adesso i suoi parlamentari sono arrivati a votare provvedimenti che danneggeranno tantissimi lavoratori.
> Per me è giusto che venga votato dai conservatori e dagli ex democristiani.
> 
> Chi è di sinistra, non dovrebbe regalargli il voto. E nemmeno darlo a chi lo appoggia.
> ...


infatti penso che cercando costantemente un accomunamento con il cosidetto "centro" stia perdendo la sua anima, ceh è fatta, non scordiamoci, di ec PCI, DS, ecc., perchè poi quando si tratterebbe di convogliare ad un unico atteggiamento vrso temi etici (es.Fecondazione Assistita) si entrerebbe inevitabilmente in contrasto
IO spero che tiri dalla parte di Vendola, con IDV, almeno uno straccio di condivisione di linea


----------



## Daniele (13 Giugno 2012)

PD, marciume vecchio e muffito, gente del PCI, del PDS dopo DS che non hanno mai fatto nulla nella vita...è un partito di figli di papà per lo più i cui argomenti sono solo eticamente di sinistra, ma i veri argomenti che devono interessare noi cittadini (cioè quelli pratici) non vengono mai toccati. bella la frase che la ricchezza va ridistribuita in maniera giusta...ma mi sono sempre chiesto quale è la maniera giusta per ridistribuire una maniera che ne il PDL al governo (prima coalizione di Centro Destra) ne il PD sanno quale sia, se non a parole "ragionevoli".

Io sono per la totale "non ragionevolezza" delle proposte, perchè per 50 ci hanno dato delle ragionevili proposte in cui ci inculavano sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> PD, marciume vecchio e muffito, gente del PCI, del PDS dopo DS che non hanno mai fatto nulla nella vita...è un partito di figli di papà per lo più i cui argomenti sono solo eticamente di sinistra, ma i veri argomenti che devono interessare noi cittadini (cioè quelli pratici) non vengono mai toccati. bella la frase che la ricchezza va ridistribuita in maniera giusta...ma mi sono sempre chiesto quale è la maniera giusta per ridistribuire una maniera che ne il PDL al governo (prima coalizione di Centro Destra) ne il PD sanno quale sia, se non a parole "ragionevoli".
> 
> Io sono per la totale "non ragionevolezza" delle proposte, perchè per 50 ci hanno dato delle ragionevili proposte in cui ci inculavano sempre.


Hai ragione 
La parola è: potere al conte!
Mio programma:
Tutti a casa.

Prendiamo il problema disoccupazione.
Innanzitutto fuori dai coglioni tutti sti extracomunitarei che fanno i lavori che i bianchi non vogliono più fare.
Nuova regola.
Tutti i laureatini del casso devono fare come tirocinio: duro lavoro in fabbrica per tre anni.
Ogni laureato avrà lavoro secondo la sua laurea, a seconda che si liberano i posti.

Ogni giovane laureato dovrà spaccarsi la schiena come i nonni.

Nonni cattivi da sopportar...
Altro che dugento anni di contributi!

Tu baldo giovine che sei nel fiore dell'età dovrai lavorare per te e per cinque nonni.
Con il tuo stipendio verserai i contributi ai nonni che sono stanchi di lavorare per te!

Sono stanchi e hanno fatto l'italia...

Allora è stato bello il giro in Ferrari?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> La parola è: potere al conte!
> Mio programma:
> Tutti a casa.
> ...


Ciao Gio..s.e non lo sai te lo dico io,in prov TO alle amminastrative in un comune lista PD-PDL,non e'favola...sono identici...al mio paesello hanno fatto le primarie PD,un mio amico ha tentato..... mi ha raccontato che''doveva'' candidarsi sindaco un'altro,e cosi'e'stato...comunque se penso che siamo govermati da alfano bersani  casini monti...se riesco liquido tutto e scappo via..fanno schifo...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Gio..s.e non lo sai te lo dico io,in prov TO alle amminastrative in un comune lista PD-PDL,non e'favola...sono identici...al mio paesello hanno fatto le primarie PD,un mio amico ha tentato..... mi ha raccontato che''doveva'' candidarsi sindaco un'altro,e cosi'e'stato...comunque se penso che siamo govermati da alfano bersani  casini monti...se riesco liquido tutto e scappo via..fanno schifo...


Punto secondo del programma.
Chi vuol fare il deputato ok.
Stipendio fisso: 1500 euro al mese. Prendere o lasciare.
Tutti quelli che hanno sopra un certo reddito, potranno fare i politici solo per missione e passione.
Non per soldi.
Perchè è conflitto di interessi.


----------



## tebina (13 Giugno 2012)

Io voglio che torni la monarchia.
Pure i Savoia con Emanuele Fily e la francese Clotilde.


A questo punto, come farseli mancare?


----------



## Flavia (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Coparli tutti!
> W il veneto
> Viva la liga
> Liga Sta per Figa e libertà per tutti!
> ...


mi spiace non hai possibilità alcuna di vincere, le tuo programma hai dimenticato il lambrusco:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2012)

Questa è il mio programma 

Lavoro, poco ma per tutti
Servizi pubblici garantiti
Terreni del demanio per costruire case nuove
Distribuzione delle case nuove a chi non ne ha
Prezzi limitati di tutti i beni, compreso affitti, autostrade
Pensioni eque e giuste; nessuna pensione per chi non ne ha bisogno
Riacquisto dei servizi pubblici, ora privatizzati, soprattutto le "ferrovie dello stato"
TV gratuita per tutti e funzionante
Rimozione delle accisi archaiche
Utilizzo dell'energia disponibile fino all'esaurimento naturale (Italiano), con graduale integrazione dei rinnovabili, sempre prodotti sul territorio
Governo capace
Abbattimento del debito pubblico
Giustizia certa e leggi chiare (revisione dei codici incomprensibili, compreso le aggiunte in costituzione)
Galera a vita per corruzione, mafia, abuso sessuale


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questa è il mio programma
> 
> Lavoro, poco ma per tutti
> Servizi pubblici garantiti
> ...


Allora tutta l'edizia pubblica deve attivarsi per costruire carceri...tante saranno le persone da mettere dentro.
Mi sono informato basterebbe il punto dell'abbattimento del debito pubblico...che la gente non sa bene cosa sia...
Ma dicono che non bastano cento sante rite per ottenere l'effetton...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tutta l'edizia pubblica deve attivarsi per costruire carceri...tante saranno le persone da mettere dentro.
> Mi sono informato basterebbe il punto dell'abbattimento del debito pubblico...che la gente non sa bene cosa sia...
> Ma dicono che non bastano cento sante rite per ottenere l'effetton...


Basta qualche sentenza esemplare e tutti righeranno. Casomai abbiamo due isole da popolare 

In passato è stato fatto e si sa che funziona. Ma ovviamente non potrà funzionare se il resto non viene cambiato. Se lo stato e il governo non sono affidabili, allora è tutto inutile. Su questi due fattori, Italia deve lavorare moltissimo. Ma ce la farà. Perché se non fa nulla, ci sarà una guerra a sistemare le ingiustizie e la fallibilità. Non risolverà la corruzione, che in fondo rappresenta il difetto maggiore, ma che non può essere combattuto se il resto manca.


----------

